# Buck throwing lots of buck kids



## penguinacres (Jan 21, 2014)

This is our first year with a new buck. He comes from choice lines so we were very excited to bring him in, however of then ten kids he threw only two were doelings. Is this related to the buck or is it just an off year? 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## springkids (Sep 12, 2013)

I feel your pain. I have 17 kids on the ground 12 boys and 5 girls!
Maybe its just a "bucky" year!!


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

There are a lot of theories on this. pH and iodine seem to be the main suspects rather than the buck. Some breeders add Apple Cider Vinegar to the goats drinking water to bring down the pH which apparently encourages females (as well as other health benefits.) Iodine deficiency affects doe kids/fetus more strongly than bucks. Sometimes Iodine deficiency can result in strong buck kids & weak or dead doe kids being born. Some say doe fetuses may be re-absorbed if iodine lacks early in pregnancy. Providing Kelp meal is an easy fix for this.

I would give the buck another chance personally! It's been a buck year on our farm as well and at two other breeders that are in my area (southern new England).


----------



## justspry (Feb 5, 2014)

Everyone I know is saying the same thing and we only got bucks so far one more not due till June :/ So Hopefully I get a doe ! My friend had 14 out of 18 kids were bucks . Maybe the drought and lack of quality feed ?


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Same here 5 bucks, 2 does. Two different bucks. Neighbor co-op with us, different buck, mostly buck kids.


----------



## oxhilldairy (Mar 24, 2013)

Out of 5 kids, one doe buck year for me pretty upset just got my buckling last year I am giving him another shot and if I get boys again he's out I like him to 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

Seems to be a buck year in Northern New England. I'm taking it as a cue to keep a future herdsire.


----------



## oxhilldairy (Mar 24, 2013)

I've heard that with cows, if it's a bull year keep a bull he'll throw heifers and if it's a heifer year sell the bull he'll throw all bulls when of breeding age 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

Well I'll test that theory with goats! I have beautiful bucks on the ground, it was wicked hard choosing just one!


----------



## penguinacres (Jan 21, 2014)

Thank you all. Perhaps it isn't just our buck . The kelp theory is new to me though. I may give this a try. I had high hopes to get a doe out of some of our girls. Guess that's just luck of the draw! 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer (Jan 18, 2014)

Yes try kelp! And the apple cider vinegar...its worth it  I gave our doe some kelp a few times during her pregnancy and she had two does...now whether that was luck or the kelp idk...haha but I'd say its worth a try and it's good for them  so where can you go wrong?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You have buck years and doe years. It usually ends up evening out over the years. Both in alpacas and goats, I'm about 50/50.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

I've heard of a women who had ten bucks and one doe :/ it could be the bucks genetics or the year and weather or it could be the does genetics.


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## oxhilldairy (Mar 24, 2013)

But the male decides the sex of the baby the mother always alreddy has the (x) chromosome and the male can ether add the  or another (x) making(xx) a girl and (xy) a boy the dads determine the sex 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Ten bucks and one doe is nothing compared to what my friend Linda had last year! She said it was like 53 bucks and 1 doe, or somewhere around there. The only doe was cross bred too, so she didn't keep her.

Some bucks just throw bucks, give them two seasons before evaluating.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

It could be the year or if he is a yearling buck, they do tend to through more bucks their first year. But in the end its all a crap shoot.


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

I think it's the opposite of whatever you hope for  My first breeding year I wasn't planning to keep anything, I just wanted a boy to put in the freezer. I bred my doe to a Boer and she threw two huge, stocky, robust...girls. Last year I wanted to keep a girl from her and she threw two boys. This year she had a stillbirth but I managed to get a girl out of my other (least favorite) doe. Go figure...


----------



## erikrarn (Sep 29, 2012)

I definitely had a DOE year!! Not a single buck kid born on my farm!!!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Last year I had 4 kids from same buck, two different does...all doelings.
This year same parents...2 bucks, one doeling


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

oxhilldairy said:


> But the male decides the sex of the baby the mother always alreddy has the (x) chromosome and the male can ether add the  or another (x) making(xx) a girl and (xy) a boy the dads determine the sex
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


Thank you for telling me that!!! I sounded like an idiot

Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## oxhilldairy (Mar 24, 2013)

4seasonsfarm said:


> Thank you for telling me that!!! I sounded like an idiot
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


Nooo!! Most people don't know that lol I just had overly high grades in biology  but I am terrible at spelling and math haha

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

Art is my favorite subject and spelling my second  I'm getting better in algebra but I don't like it :/ 


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------

